# Anyone breed lesser mealworms for reptile food?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

As above does anyone?
If so what?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bump


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i guess no one does ! lol!!!


----------



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

is that just normal meal worms?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

candyazz said:


> is that just normal meal worms?


no. lol


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

What's the scientific name of the species Gina?


----------



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

James D said:


> What's the scientific name of the species Gina?


Alphitobius Diaperines (Panzer) if im correct, I Dont think there will be many breeders as these are a real nuisence as they will eat practically anything they come into contact with including plastic.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

James D said:


> What's the scientific name of the species Gina?





Nihlus said:


> Alphitobius Diaperines (Panzer) if im correct, I Dont think there will be many breeders as these are a real nuisence as they will eat practically anything they come into contact with including plastic.



hey james, the above is the latin name. people breed them on GU ive aske don there and got good replies/pms


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

are they the ones that are a health threat to humans ??


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

suez said:


> are they the ones that are a health threat to humans ??


yea they can be.. lol
* i think* not to sure how or why though... lol

wiki
''competent reservoir of several poultry pathogens and parasites. It can also cause damage to poultry housing and is suspected to be a health risk to humans in close contact with larvae and adults''


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

mmm scary lol what do you feed them to out of curiosity ? found this info 

The tenebrionid _Alphitobius diaperinus, _a sporadic pest of stored products in Central Europe, was found recently in large numbers in a store room of a zoological garden in Austria. Notes are provided on the biology, injuriousness and control of this beetle, which can harbour pathogens (such as _Salmonella _and _Escherichia coli_) of poultry.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

suez said:


> mmm scary lol what do you feed them to out of curiosity ? found this info
> 
> The tenebrionid _Alphitobius diaperinus, _a sporadic pest of stored products in Central Europe, was found recently in large numbers in a store room of a zoological garden in Austria. Notes are provided on the biology, injuriousness and control of this beetle, which can harbour pathogens (such as _Salmonella _and _Escherichia coli_) of poultry.


i havent got enough to feed them to anythign yet..
but i have about 1000 probably.. lol


----------

